# 3 turtles for sale!



## kai7676 (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi everybody. I am selling my three turtles . They are all different species. The species are;Ouachita Map Turtle - Graptemys ouachitensis...Care Sheet - Ouachita Map <(care sheet), Yellow bellied slider turtle...Care Sheet - Yellow-Bllied Slider <(care sheet) and a red eared slider turtle...Red-eared Slider Care: Housing, Diet, and Characteristics <(care sheet). They live happily together if you would like to buy them all but act quick as i have many people who want to buy them... Many thanks... If you have any more questions send me a message. They are £40 each.


----------



## lukeyboy (Sep 8, 2009)

hi! i was interested on buying another Map Turtle as i have one and thinking he might want company, but i had asked in pet shop can i get another and they said no? is this true? mine is a male what is yours? 

Thanks Luke.


----------



## kai7676 (Aug 3, 2009)

Its a male and it is with another male of a different species. They dont fight or any thing like that.


----------



## lukeyboy (Sep 8, 2009)

how old is your Map turtle?


----------



## kai7676 (Aug 3, 2009)

I honestly dont know.. IIts and adult though.


----------

